# "Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*

It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.

Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Piece of Cake!!!!LOL Thanks for the post Dennis I love seeing carvings take shape, you make it look so easy. I haven't done much carving but enjoyed carving knuckles on Windsor chairs.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Wow! Very nice.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Very nice. Loved the progression. Thanks. What kind of wood is it?


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


... Yet another blog I must favorite and follow. Thanks for taking the time to make the demo.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


The pictures explained the process very well. If there was a paper quiz after the class, I would get most of them.

Any grade for matching your carving quality wouldn't pass me to the next class.

Steve.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Oh!!!! Is that all there is to it? In a masters hand, even the pictures make it look easy. Great job Dennis.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Hi Dennis,

Thanks so much for posting this. I like to carve but I haven't done it enough to be any good. I'll save this and come back to it when the time comes.

Take care,

Bothus


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Wow, love the progression. I'm glad it's you though and not me. I might struggle through one but to make 4 of them - well that's for the professionals!
Congrats on getting some nice work.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Very interesting! Thanks for taking the time to photograph each step.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


I have carved a acanthus leaves in pine basswood and walnut. The walnut carved the best. Unlike you i did not use the pattern to relocate the inter carvings. All three of the above were the same pattern, but they don't look alike. I learned more from your post than the DVD I purchased. Thanks for posting. Can't wait to see the finished project.

Any tips on carving cherry. I tried on a small piece and decided it could only be power carved.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Nice blog, thanks


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Boy O Boy Dennis, you made that look easy.
I've tried carving a little but I'm about 1000 levels below you.
I have to watch this project take shape!

Glad you got the nice commission.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Greaty blog Dennis & excellent result. Those pictures certainly tell the story


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


sounds like a nice commission. I'm sure I'll have a heart attach the day someone wants me to include hand carvings on a commissioned piece. Looks well done. Thanks for sharing


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Amazing work! I so wish I had the patience do carving like that.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Easy-peasy! You make it look so effortless. I can see how one would really love carving as the craft is quite mezmerising and almost calming, sort of Zen. I bet you dream of carving in your sleep. Lots of rapid eye movement and finger twitching making all those curves.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Wow, I've almost got mine all done. -- Not.

Thanks for the photos Dennis.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


I'd like to try that but I'm afraid my thumb would get in the way…lol


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


As always fantastic work. The pics were great! It really shows the progress and process you use to achieve your incredible carvings! Thx for the posting Dennis.


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Love the photo sequences! Makes a non-carver more easily understanding of the process. Nice job!


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Dennis~~~ a picture is worth a thousand words and you just proved it here on your blog… very excellent work… It makes me wish I could carve. You would be an awesome teacher….


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


You always make it look easy - and beautiful. I am thinking the cherry is pleasant to carve, - particularly compared to an old, hard, dried out, white oak chair.  
Keep it up and I am going to start believe anyone can do this and get myself some carving chisels… Thanks for sharing your project and passion with us all. You are a great teacher Dennis.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


you made it look so easy. nice job. makes me think there might be hope to carve yet.


----------



## dnyelator (Dec 8, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


I'll say what I always say when I see your work, AMAZING. I really need to stop down at your shop with my 20 year old son sometime. He is in college and making all sorts of projects for kids at college, but one day he needs to take it to the next level. I'm sure you would motivate him even more. You are truly amazing.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Fabulous, Dennis. I love the progression. Unfortunately, I am not so patient to use chisels. That is really the work of a talented and fine carver.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Hi Dennis…..............this is an excellent post. Thanks for taking the x-tra time in photographing this as well. It's very interesting to see another carvers steps. I carve with chisels and mallot as well, I have trouble keeping a sharp edge on my chisels though, I am going to have to work on that.

Robin


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Thank you Lumberjocks for your kind words, This blog was fun to do, I like just taking the pictures and not having to do much writing.


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Dennis are you going to post a blog when you are done with the carvings on the 8 turned legs for the bedroom set? that would be real nice to see… and one more question for you…. Do you do all your carvings by hand the old fashioned way? or do you use CNC or dremel? Thank you Dennis for your time


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Hey, Patti, you know I use nothing but hand carving knifes and a mallet. That's what makes if so fun for me it very creative and it's good exercise. I should be done with the legs in about a month.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Great Blog Dennis very cool carving. I like the step by step.


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Nice job Dennis. Especially love the motif…

Can't wait to see pictures of the whole set.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving a Scroll Acanthus Leaf" Onlay Application*
> 
> It's about time! We finally got a good job with a lot of carving. It's a three piece bedroom set. The style is close to the early Victorian Period. Their are 4 Scroll Acanthus leaf's that I designed, two that go on the bed and two that go on the dresser. Now I am starting on the 8 turned legs with acanthus leaf carvings on them. All the carvings are out of solid cherry.
> 
> Here are 33 pictures, on how to carve this type of "Architectural Ornament onlay application". If you are carving something similar are would like to carve this Scroll Acanthus Leaf. Please feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks for looking.


Great blow by blow! Excellent.


----------

